# Blues after



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

No longer looking.
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Arek said:


> I am looking for mature blues'y band, or people interested to form one in Edmonton area.
> Have been playing guitar with some rock, party and metal bands over the years, but it is time to kick back and relax now.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in forming or looking for someone to play.


@Arek I'll PM you with some info.


----------

